
Extend AWS promotional credit - alialavi
As a startup, we got a one-year, $15,000 AWS promotional credit, and we used it to build our product on it. As we are reaching the one-year deadline, and we still have no funding&#x2F;customers, I contacted the AWS team and asked for an extension. They responded with: &quot;it&#x27;s not possible to extend credit at this time.&quot; 
I was wondering if anyone knows of any way we can extend the deadline, or get a new one.
Thanks!
======
QuinnyPig
Short of migrating to another platform, no.

